# Ldmud cannot find mysqlclient.18



## fubar (Jul 22, 2011)

So I was trying to install LDMud with LPmud 2.4.5, and I keep getting a shared library does not exist mysqlclient.18.

/usr/local/lib/mysql does not show this file.

/usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client says it has been installed.

Any ideas on what I should be looking for?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

It's probably looking for a different version. Try setting the default MySQL version in /etc/make.conf and try again.


```
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
```


----------



## fubar (Jul 22, 2011)

Make.conf does not exist. However I will make the make and add the setting.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, the file doesn't exist by default. More information can be found in make.conf(5).


----------



## fubar (Jul 23, 2011)

Still same error.


----------

